# Soundproofing floor?



## valeriejoy (Feb 7, 2015)

My husband and I have different schedules which mean his buddies come over in the middle of the week to hang out. Unfortunately this means that their fun travels from the basement to the bedroom where I'm trying to sleep.

Aside from insulating the venting underneath our room, what flooring options are available to subdue the noise?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 7, 2015)

What type of flooring do you have upstairs? Also, is the is the basement ceiling finished? If so, what type of ceiling is it?


----------



## valeriejoy (Feb 10, 2015)

We have 1.5" maple but plan to either cover with laminate or rip out and then put in laminate.  Basement ceiling directly beneath the master is unfinished.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2015)

There is a lot more that can be done with the ceiling below and likely cheaper.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 11, 2015)

Just about any kind of insulation and a drywall ceiling in the basement will go a long way to quieting things down. There's probably a thread somewhere about what kind of insulation does the best soundproofing. 

But i have to ask: why pull up hardwood and replace it with laminate??????????????


----------



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2015)

Laminate will transmit more noise than the hardwood.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 13, 2015)

Flooring isn&#8217;t going to help much with sound transmission. The basement ceiling is the place to go IMO and most people building basements home theaters use a system of a double layer of drywall the first layer attached as normal and the second layer has the green glue between it. 

http://www.soundproofcow.com/Green-...zWBhGflShbanIV9rmlBxMGbez2_qCaW19JBoCfwLw_wcB


----------

